# New Lessor Platty Prada



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

So, after almost exactly one year (plus a week to be on point) i went to get myself another Ball python, from the same guy i got my first one from.

wish i could have taken pics of some of his collection, he has pied's,AXANTHICS, albino's, you name it he had it.

i also got to meet the father of my current Pastel, he was beautiful and looks just like his son.
so, enough talk, here are some pics of my slightly underweight baby girl Prada
my plan is to breed her late next season with some good eats from now till then








please excuse the iPhone pics till i get some whiteboard to take some real shots of these puppies


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow she is pretty! But I don't think she will be big and mature enough to breed next year? How old is she now and what does she weigh? Maybe the pics are just throwing me off.

Also if you plan on breeding, have you considered building a rack system to house them in? SOOOOO much easer to maintain then tanks.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice looking snake man. she has real nice coloration to her


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Very nice looking snake man. she has real nice coloration to her


Thanks trigger for this and the Pastel comment as well.
her color is nice isnt it, i hate to brag about my own girl, but she had the best colors out of all the lessors my breeder had.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking snake man!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Great looking snake man!!










thank you sir.
maybe one day soon you can buy one of her clutch.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice lil ball, love the color. Good Buy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Great looking girl. I love lessers. One of my favourite morphs. So big congrats on that one!

If she was born this year she won't be ready to go in March '11. You typically want to wait til their third winter. So you're looking at cooling her and breeding her in the winter of '11. You never want to breed a snake too early. It can really negatively impact their health and there are lots of theories about how they'll throw tiny clutches for the rest of their lives.

Best of luck with them!

Who did you buy her from?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Great looking girl. I love lessers. One of my favourite morphs. So big congrats on that one!
> 
> If she was born this year she won't be ready to go in March '11. You typically want to wait til their third winter. So you're looking at cooling her and breeding her in the winter of '11. You never want to breed a snake too early. It can really negatively impact their health and there are lots of theories about how they'll throw tiny clutches for the rest of their lives.
> 
> ...


GRRRRRRRRR im living on hopes and dreams of breeding next season i know.
i got her from the same place i got my Pastel morphsource.com.
he is a great guy, great collection, not to far from you, i would check him out for sure.
i have also heard lots of great feedback from other ball keeprs who have dealt with him.

thanks Mettle


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice lesser bro shes a beauty


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

She has a really great reduced pattern too. I really like that.


----------

